# 60'-70' Passenger Cars; anything non toy-like available?



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

Due to two 13" radius 180 degree curves, my full length passenger cars are a problem. They make the curve, but look terrible.

After a brief search, I see Arnold, Bachman, ConCor, Kato & Minitrix had some, but most seem too 'toy like' which I kinds expected from most of these names except maybe ConCor & Kato.

Anyone know of anything else? I'm modeling the 70's in the NE.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey Bruce. The only passenger cars I have experience with is the Rivarossi Milwaukee Road. They are 84 scale ft running on 11.25" radius. The sides of the cars hang way on the inside of the turns. I just figured not much I can do about that short of ripping all the track out and starting over with flex track and make wider sweeping turns. But that would involve, more money, more time, and more room......non of which I am willing to reinvest at this time. My passenger train is down right now due to budgetary restrictions placed on Betzville by the City Treasurer (a.k.a my wife). But I think I will from time to time start bringing it over to the west side and run it. In fact.......I think I might do that today.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Short passenger cars*



videobruce said:


> Due to two 13" radius 180 degree curves, my full length passenger cars are a problem. They make the curve, but look terrible.
> 
> After a brief search, I see Arnold, Bachman, ConCor, Kato & Minitrix had some, but most seem too 'toy like' which I kinds expected from most of these names except maybe ConCor & Kato.
> 
> Anyone know of anything else? I'm modeling the 70's in the NE.


 videobruce;

I think Minitrix went out of business a long while back. Anything you see with that brand is likely old, and used. They were good quality for their time, but that was about 30-40 years ago, and things have improved a lot since then.

I don't think Arnold has made much in recent years, and their old stuff was pretty bad looking, and sometimes had the super-deep wheel flanges. (nick-named "pizza cutters")

I have a couple of the Bachman, 60' shorties. They're not too bad. I converted one to a "helper" railway express car, by fitting it with a Kato Geep mechanism. It helps some anemic N scale steamers get their trains up a hill.

Though they do make a little of their branded stuff; Con Cor is primarily an importer/wholesaler, not a manufacturer. 
So it might be hard to recognize who actually made a "Con Cor" product.

Kato is a manufacturer, and an excellent one. If they have what you want, I'd suggest getting it from them.

Good Luck; 

Traction Fan


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

traction fan said:


> videobruce;
> 
> I think Minitrix went out of business a long while back. Anything you see with that brand is likely old, and used. They were good quality for their time, but that was about 30-40 years ago, and things have improved a lot since then.
> 
> ...



I agree. Kato is very good. I think the Rivarossi cars lead by a Kato locomotive makes an attractive and smooth running train.


----------



## Dusty019 (Mar 13, 2016)

Minitrix has been bought by Märklin, and make a good product IMO. Most of my collection is Minitrix. However, I have all European trains.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Minitrix*



Dusty019 said:


> Minitrix has been bought by Märklin, and make a good product IMO. Most of my collection is Minitrix. However, I have all European trains.


Dusty;

Thank you for the update. I did not know that Minitrix was still being made, or that Marklin had bought them. I still have a few Minitrix models of Fairbanks Morse switchers and some GE "U-Boat" diesels from decades back. They have decent mechanisms, but their motors are three pole, open frame type. They don't have flywheels, or the low gearing of some modern models. Still, they're nice looking models.

Regards;

Traction fan


----------

